# Download Vista Beta2 (CPP) LEGALLY!



## aku (Jun 8, 2006)

Good news... infact music for ur ear... nw u can dowload vista beta 2 free of cost and dat also legally without any MSDN/TechNet subscroption... i dun wanna waste ne single minute of urs nw.. let da link do all da taking... *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=66411


----------



## robin345 (Jun 8, 2006)

It seems that servers are too busy .


----------



## aku (Jun 8, 2006)

yeah man... but i lyked da wat it presented da key.. dvd key..


----------



## robin345 (Jun 8, 2006)

Also Dvd will cost Rs 700.I don`t want to spend RS 700 for beta only .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 8, 2006)

Hope no more delays happen for the final pack. I am waiting...


----------



## samrulez (Jun 8, 2006)

I just hope Digit gives a copy in its DvD.....can they?How big is the download?


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 8, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> I just hope Digit gives a copy in its DvD.....can they?How big is the download?



it is 3.14GB & Digit will not include it  in dvd


----------



## robin345 (Jun 8, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> it is 3.14GB & Digit will not include it  in dvd


They can do it if they give one more Dvd  with a special issue & charge us Rs25 more


----------



## samrulez (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't have a DVD writter but i have a COMBO drive....how do I install Vista??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 8, 2006)

@samrulez.....
using image mouting sftware like alcohol 120% or sumthing.....and u can install thru there...
btw i am already on the mission to dwnld the vista...using night unlimited mtnl broadband which i have...will take 4 days.....
also can sum1 tell me wat is the difference b/w 64bit and 32bit..there is 1GB diff b/w the 2.


----------



## samrulez (Jun 9, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> @samrulez.....
> using image mouting sftware like alcohol 120% or sumthing.....and u can install thru there...
> btw i am already on the mission to dwnld the vista...using night unlimited mtnl broadband which i have...will take 4 days.....
> also can sum1 tell me wat is the difference b/w 64bit and 32bit..there is 1GB diff b/w the 2.



Ohh..I also have a mtnl connection..but not night unlimited...

So will u download Vista the whole day or only in the night??


----------



## aku (Jun 9, 2006)

so wat do ya fellas think.. wil digit b carryin it in a special dvd nxt month???
digitizers frm digit pls.. pls try 2 provide us wid a spl dvd nxt month... fellas ... y dun a ppl also place diz request in front of digit...???


----------



## mehulved (Jun 9, 2006)

I am on an OS downloading spree as of now. Suse 10.1, OpenDarwin, Knoppix 5.0.1 and now Vista Beta 2. Make a full use of 24hour unlimited connection for legal downloads  .
Who's the 3rd person who's downloading besides me and ankurgupta.me?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jun 9, 2006)

me too currently downloading..........


----------



## godsownman (Jun 9, 2006)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> @samrulez.....
> using image mouting sftware like alcohol 120% or sumthing.....and u can install thru there...
> btw i am already on the mission to dwnld the vista...using night unlimited mtnl broadband which i have...will take 4 days.....
> also can sum1 tell me wat is the difference b/w 64bit and 32bit..there is 1GB diff b/w the 2.




32 Bit will work  on 32 bit processors, while the 64 Bit version will work on 64 bit processors  ONLY.

Download the one based on your processor.


----------



## aku (Jun 9, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> M$ generally doesnt allow mags to carry their beta software.




who said that man????


PCQ (few months back) gave us da VB.net's dvd (beta ofcrs).. thn ...
well i wanna say sumthin more.. diz as i hope will bring clarity... it also carried winxp 64 in one of its dvd'd.. and going down memory lane... developer iq gave a win2k cd in one of its special issue...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 9, 2006)

Well i've ordered a dvd .


----------



## hsnayvid (Jun 9, 2006)

whoopie!!! 
downloading!


----------



## ksvprasad (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi Guys! if anyone of you want to read a review of Vista and know about the Hardware requirements for installing Vista, u can read it here: *www.systemsonline.org/vistareqmts.htm

Lots of luck!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 9, 2006)

servers a busy.......


----------



## aku (Jun 10, 2006)

Yeah.. its really busy...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 10, 2006)

Lol expected isnt it? the same link is pasted in all tech, etc forum and blogs and all corners of the net!


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 10, 2006)

Whats does CPP mean? uncompiled C++ source code? :lol 

I'll download when VLK edition is available


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 10, 2006)

hey i recieved a msg from Mcft that my dvd's been dispatched and i'll get it in 3 bussines days .

whoopie !


----------



## mehulved (Jun 10, 2006)

CPP stands for Consumer Preview Program for the wondering souls.


----------



## aku (Jun 11, 2006)

a lil' correction.. it stands fr Customer Preview Program...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 11, 2006)

I dont even have the min system req fullfiled!
Post screenshots after u have comp the download...


----------



## thrash_metal (Jun 11, 2006)

Yep .. ordered my DVD .... i prefered it over downloading~


----------



## JGuru (Jun 11, 2006)

It's not worth it. It's has lot of bugs , and lot of incompatibility issues. Let Microsoft
release Vista officially. I'm sure lot of applications still won't run in Vista. Anyway who
wants a crippleware!!


----------



## techtronic (Jun 11, 2006)

First of all the concept of downloading without bittorrent is not a good idea. Even though the download has pause and resume, the link always says that its busy.it would have been a good idea had microsoft given it through bittorrent


----------



## aku (Jun 12, 2006)

well u can get it thru torrent.. ie p2p.. but again im not very sure dat wthr it wil b legal or not... btw i think if digitizers(phellas at digit ) want thn they can surely carry it in da nxt dvd... wonderin...


----------



## kalpik (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmm.. Anyone finished downloading it yet? If someone in delhi is willing to burn me a copy, ill be very gratefull!


----------



## aku (Jun 13, 2006)

well yeah.. if therez ne1 in kolkata.. whoz dwnloadin vista.. thn lemem kno.. i also want a copy... pleeaaazzzeee... newayz hope vista in gonna openup new vistaz fr us..


----------



## mehulved (Jun 13, 2006)

My download seems to be corrupted. I burnt a DVD but it is hanging after asking serial key. I installed XP and tried burning using nero but it threw up errors. I may download it again in a day or two.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi,
Is anybody has got copy or completed downloading ?

and if you have burner please burn a copy for me . I will pay the expenses .

I live in mumbai .

Email address is : nik_for_you@yahoo.co.in


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 13, 2006)

Repeating again....
Do post some screenshots after the downloading and installation is over


----------



## MysticHalo (Jun 13, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> Repeating again....
> Do post some screenshots after the downloading and installation is over


Ren at TE has already done a good compilation 
*www.techenclave.com/forums/windows-vista-beta-2-screenshots-and-73767.html


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the links....
Ejoyed them!


----------



## sourav (Jun 14, 2006)

ok listen digit can give it in their dvd by making th dvd of 8 GB like of june's dvd 
What do you think


----------



## nik_for_you (Jun 14, 2006)

Hoping for it.. but here some has told that microsoft dont aloow mags to carry their beta???


----------



## imdbest (Jun 14, 2006)

It takes 54hrs. on 256kbps connection


----------



## sourav (Jun 15, 2006)

they should allow 
 let protest against microsoft


----------



## aku (Jun 15, 2006)

ppl.. again datz anothr misconception... infact M$ dows allow tech mags 2 carry their betas ... hw mannnnyyyyyy times do i have to tell this???
fellas pls do not spread misconception...

P.S.  U fellas pls do ALWAYZ carry an umbrella or sum kinda rain protection fr urself.. or u'll also end up lyk me lyin on da bed wid da temp soarin reallly high... im sick of being sick..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 15, 2006)

It has become the most downloaded software on the internet history now... big deal... useless d/l 

*www.neowin.net/index.php?act=view&id=33561


----------



## aku (Jun 15, 2006)

yepp.. its nw a guiness wolrd record holder


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't have space in my hdd and anyhow, not bothered to download.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 16, 2006)

already tried it

perfecto


----------

